# Best Mac products of all time!!



## laralara (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey there Mac lovers,
I was thinking about all the discontinued and non-discontinued products of Mac and realised that most of the products that are my top 10, are discontinued. Although this is a quite nostalgic thread and only really as a discussion (unless by some brilliant magic, someone from Mac sees all the favourite discontinued products and brings them back as another 'by request' line, it's just for a bit of fun.
So, my top Mac products of all time are:
1) Pink packed lipstick
2)cool pink pigment
3)moth brown eyeshadow
4)lollipop lovin

what about everyone else?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2016)

Blueberry Fizz needs to come back. Been on a MAC lipstick spree this year... And the year before... And possibly the year before that too.

I keep on see vials of Forest Green pigment and even a 7.5g jar of Turquoise pigment flashing up on my eBay feed (sadly the price is a bit on the extreme side, so I won't be mentioning it on here).

All time favourites are:-

Blue Brown pigment - versatile... but now that I have On and On, I can finally use this pigment on my eyes instead of a custom lip colour.

Gunner lipstick - possibly one of the most sexiest, vampiest purple lipsticks I've got. It's so hot, I got another 3 lipsticks in that exact shade... Under different names, of course...

Neo Orange pigment - again another versatile pigment, teamed it with a 'as light as I could get' swipe of Cyber and and finish with Neo Orange in centre of lips and you get something quirky.

Who's The DJ? lip palette - made some crazy lip looks with this palette. Ended up buying another one.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 17, 2016)

most of the things i really love i have back ups of. 

i love metal rock and warm blend MSF. brunette msf doesn't get much love from people but it's beautiful. 

goldensoft lip gelee is a beautiful color

mac golden bronze loose powder 

mac deeper refined golden powder

and bbq lip liner


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2016)

Feed the Senses lipstick (which they did bring back for Holiday 2015, but in a palette, not in a tube) is a long-time fave.


----------



## leonah (Dec 18, 2016)

my fav blush cubic (dcd)


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 18, 2016)

Matte Squared e/s line

MAC needs to do another By Request collection


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 18, 2016)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Matte Squared e/s line
> 
> MAC needs to do another By Request collection



Agreed. Think they should do a By Request collection every year.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2016)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Matte Squared e/s line



These as well!


----------



## laralara (Dec 20, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Agreed. Think they should do a By Request collection every year.


Wouldn't that be something, it would be a special treat for us long time fans!


----------



## tres_gatos (Dec 21, 2016)

Pink Aperitif lipstick, green/brown pigment, and I totally agree on the matte (squared) e/s.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 22, 2016)

tres_gatos said:


> Pink Aperitif lipstick, green/brown pigment, and I totally agree on the matte (squared) e/s.



Green Brown is a lovely pigment, I got a jar of that one somewhere in my pigment stash.


----------



## laralara (Dec 26, 2016)

tres_gatos said:


> Pink Aperitif lipstick, green/brown pigment, and I totally agree on the matte (squared) e/s.



pink aperitif lipstick, looks pretty in photos, very nice


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 27, 2016)

Blue brown pigment is my absolute fave....on and on lipstick YAY!  Nebula pigment is another fave.  Dirty or french quarter greasepaints and added goodness fluidline.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 28, 2016)

I loved Cult of Cherry lipglass and was happy they brought Frozen Dream lipglass last year


----------



## laralara (Dec 31, 2016)

I forgot to mention
woodwinked eyeshadow
ricepaper eyeshadow
vanilla eyeshadow


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2017)

My absolute favorites are:
Hoop Lipstick and Lip Glass
Aloof Lipstick 
Relentlessly Red Lipstick
Babied Lacquer (why don't they bring these back)
Veluxe eye shadows

The list goes on and on but those are some of my very favorites.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 2, 2017)

Off the very top of my head!

-Mineralize Timecheck lotion
-Brown Script eyeshadow
-217 brush
-Cremesheen lipglass in Overindulgence (I have 1 backup left!)
-Raizin blush (WOC staple)
-lipstick in Creme in Your Coffee ("the" original MLBB for WOC)


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 4, 2017)

My top MAC products:

Lipsticks: Ruby Woo, Taupe
Eyeshadows: Sumptuous Olive, Rule, Humid
Lip liners: Cork
Powder: MSFN
Highlighter: Prep+Prime Highlighter in Peach Lustre (used as a corrector)
Foundation: Tie between Face and Body and Studio Waterweight SPF
Brows: Brow Pencil in Spiked
Spray: Fix+
Blush: Sweet as Cocoa


----------



## drien227 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pucker Tendertone
Softdew Beautypowder
Ostentatious Fluidline
After-Tan Tinted Lip Conditioner (tube)
Love Nectar Lustreglass


----------



## laralara (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes!!! I agree, creme in your coffee is AMAZING, Ima busting this back out


----------



## geeko (Feb 20, 2017)

Essential oil.

my favourite base to use before make up as i have combi - dehydrated skin. this helps a lot to soften and hydrates my skin before foundation.


----------



## Hamza (Apr 2, 2017)

i love runaway hit lipstick


----------

